# 2.6.3 bootsplash problem

## fallow

hello , i have some terrible bug with 2.6.3 kernel

i use 2.6.3-rc3 before with any problems 

the error began appearing with 2.6.3-rc4 and 2.6.3 kernel

-->> 

Uniform MultiPlatform E-IDE driver Revision 7.00alpha2 

vp_ide : IDE CONTROLEER ad PCI slot 0000:00:07.1 

vp_ide : chipset revision 6 

vp_ide : not 100% native mode , will probe irqs later 

vp_ide : VIA vt82c686b(rev 40) IDE UDMA 100 

controller on pci0000:00:07.1 

ide0 : BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007,BIOS settings,hda:DMA,hdb:pio 

ide0 : BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f,BIOS settings,hda:DMA,hdb:pio 

hda: ST3120026A,ATA DISK DRIVE 

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7 ,0x3f6 on irq 14 

hdc: HL-DT-ST CDRW GCE 8240B,ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM 

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15 

and the error line is ...

-->> hda : max request size 1024KiB <<--- 

in this moment system was crashed....nothing further happens

i try to boot this kernel with severel boo params option (from documentation) but with any positive result...

reporting this bug to developers will be a nice idea propably  ?

my mainboard : abit kt7e / via kt133

hdd : seagate barracuda 5 120gb 8 mb cache.Last edited by fallow on Thu Feb 19, 2004 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

It's a bootsplash bug. Remove the initrd line from grub/lilo, and reboot.

----------

## fallow

ok. very thanks  :Smile:  it`s works  :Smile: 

but...i very like bootsplash  :Smile:  and i`m using reiser4 on 2.6.2 , maybe is some way to fix this bootsplash error ?

and maybe in latest release of love sources is bootsplash,vesafb and reiser4 patch  :Smile:  ?

i try with love sources  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ok. very thanks  it`s works 
> 
> but...i very like bootsplash  and i`m using reiser4 on 2.6.2 , maybe is some way to fix this bootsplash error ?
> 
> and maybe in latest release of love sources is bootsplash,vesafb and reiser4 patch  ?
> ...

 

The bootsplash in love-sources is broken as well. It will be fixed in the next release, so you're more than welcome to try then.

----------

## fallow

ok  :Smile: 

i`m w8ing for next release of love sources 

if next version has been released it will be placed on http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/ ?  :Smile: 

is this some kind of official site  :Wink:  ?

----------

## steel300

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ok 
> 
> i`m w8ing for next release of love sources 
> 
> if next version has been released it will be placed on http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/ ? 
> ...

 

linuxmall is the offical home of love-sources. All new releases will be placed there first, then mirrored elsewhere. Eventually, I'll clean up that folder so it's easier to navigate.

----------

## fallow

ok  :Smile:  it`s nice 

i`m waiting  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

ok  :Smile:  i working now at 2.6.3-love1 with bootsplash  :Smile: 

the new version of boosplash-0.6-r8 solve the problem

i have 2.6.3 sources and i patch this with bootsplash_patch and copy patched files and others whos compiled with errors (on love1 with patched bootsplash) from patched 2.6.3 to the 2.6.3-love1 sources , after this i have problem with installing my nvidia driver , but new nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r1 and glx solve this problem  :Smile: 

now i have 2.6.3-love1 with bootsplash and working nvidia  :Smile: 

but i still w8ing for new good release of love  :Smile: 

----------

## CheshireCat

I'm getting the same thing with 2.6.3 vanilla with self-patched bootsplash.  Anybody know if initrd is broken in general, or if it's strictly a bootsplash thing?  I kind of can't just disable my initrd (my root is on LVM2), but I could live without bootsplash...

----------

## Lawless

Also using the vanillas...

I waited for the 2.6.3 release and skipped all rc because of the broken bootsplash patch. Now with the final relase I just patched it myself and now... :(

Btw - had to kill the whole bootsplash stuff because on the other consoles there were still the images in the background and the machine crashed right after switching into another console.

I hope for a new patch.... want my penguin back :)

----------

## Mayhem

 *CheshireCat wrote:*   

> Anybody know if initrd is broken in general, or if it's strictly a bootsplash thing?

 

It's a bootsplash thing. Bootsplash-0.6-r8 fixes this. Bootsplash will not patch 2.6.3 gentoo, since these are allready patched with a broken bootsplash patch. Upgrading to 2.6.3-r1 fixes this. 

2.6.3-r1 gentoo works like a charm for me, even though i get some weird stuff in dmesg.... i'll have too look into that.

----------

## fallow

energe boosplash-0.6-r8 and patch your version of kernel by "bootsplash_patch" , it works in my 2.6.3 van , gentoo , love

----------

